# LG Shows-Off A Display that Hangs Like Wallpaper



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

​Imagine hanging your television like a sheet of wallpaper. 

Impossible? 

In fact, it's not.










_LG recently showcased a wallpaper-like OLED television._​

It’s no secret that OLED technology is heralded as one of the most intriguing display advancements of the last decade-plus; it’s definitely one that enthusiasts desperately want to see developed to maximum potential. Aside from its highly touted imaging capabilities, OLED possesses the ability to be produced in very thin, bendable, sheets. This is due to the fact that OLED televisions (unlike LCD sets) do not require backlighting to produce an image. Instead, OLED pixels emit light when stimulated by electrical currents. That’s a big separator between the two display techs and the reason that OLED displays create uniform images with tantalizing contrast capabilities.

Last week, as reported by the Yonhap News Agency, LG Display Company unveiled an incredibly cool 55-inch display that sticks to a wall using nothing more than a magnet. The display is detachable and bendable.

This "wallpaper television" is only 0.04-inches thick and weighs a mere 4.2-pounds, making it nearly 75-percent slimmer than the company’s current Flagship 55-inch OLED display. It was highlighted as one of the company’s future display products at a media event, along with a convex shaped OLED display designed for digital signage.

According to Yonhap News, Yeo Sang-deog (head of LG Display’s Division) has said that LG will continue to increase OLED production to meet consumer demand. The company believes that they will meet this year's demand by July or August 2015. Yonhap is also reporting that LG might introduce an OLED panel as large as 99-inches by the end of this year. Of course, it’s entirely impossible to tell if LG is simply attempting to apply pressure to their competition with grandiose size predictions. One thing is for sure, OLED displays have proven very difficult to reliably produce and most manufacturers (save for Samsung) have opted to concentrate on LCD tech.

As for the future of wallpaper-like displays, it isn’t clear if LG plans to pursue this kind of design for its home consumer-based market. The company is currently saying that it plans to investigate applications for bendable and flexible displays in both the wearable screen and vehicle dashboard segments. For now, OLED seekers will need to select from LG’s current crop of offerings (55, 65, and 77-inch displays). The company expects to sell upwards of 600,000 units by the end of the year.


_Image Credit: LG Display_


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

The implications of this are simply incredible. If you could unroll a 108-inch screen that weighs 10-pounds? 

WOW:nerd:


----------



## fiezdude (Jan 28, 2014)

Wao, bet this tech will be or is very expensive to implement. Wonder how the viewing angles will be.

JK


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Because it's OLED, the viewing angles should be like Plasma (if not better).

As for expense...you can bank on expensive initially (if it ever comes to consumer market), but, like anything else, price points would fall if it sells well.

What I didn't discuss is the fact that this kind of tech will require an external "brains" unit to power/run the display. That means wires. It would probably be designed to minimize visible wires, but installation would definitely require a tad more than just rolling it out on a wall.


----------



## macromicroman (May 17, 2014)

:bigsmile:Are the magnets glued onto the wall, or attached in some other manner?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Not sure...I'd imagine a glued-on magnetic surface could easily hold 4-pounds.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Pretty neat if I don't say so.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

This is you see in movies from like the year 2342


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

its amazing some of the stuff the are building in the back rooms of these companies... but all we are getting are some less than sub par LED//LCD being pumped out!!


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

I am thinking this will eventually be incorporated with both wireless power and connection, maybe the magnet will be the conductor for both. Everything else seems to be going wireless, why not this?

Eventually this will probably replace rear projection, I am going to start saving my shekels now :spend:


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

Absolutely cool tech as a proof of concept, but I'm finding a hard time imagining the actual need for something like this? At what point does it become practical?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Perhaps there won't be a valid application in homes...but I'm imagining it would ease the burden of installation of large (80-in plus) screens.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Todd Anderson said:


> Perhaps there won't be a valid application in homes...but I'm imagining it would ease the burden of installation of large (80-in plus) screens.


That's exactly what I was thinking as well, large screen that is easier to install.

Let's not forget about the coolness factor too when people walk into you home, like it or not that drives a lot of sales.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

sub_crazy said:


> Let's not forget about the coolness factor too when people walk into you home, like it or not that drives a lot of sales.


The coolness factor is huge...!:T


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

In the photo, I see the model pressing her hand against the screen. So, I am assuming, you don't get any finger prints on the screen? Just curious.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Good point. I can't imagine that the screen's surface is truly finger-print resistant...how about applied pressure? The screen is so thin, it seems like a firm hand (or fingers) could damage it with pressure.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Unless of course the coating that is on the screen is some type of filter that blocks finger prints as well as any other marks applied when pressing the item against the wall. If this ever becomes a reality, it will be interesting to see what it is and if there this a special coating, what it does to the PQ.


----------



## wado1942 (May 14, 2006)

I think in the future, people will be rolling OLED panels onto their ceilings for general lighting in addition to having a huge, high quality TV that sits almost flush with the wall. Amazing.


----------



## bokeh (Nov 13, 2013)

I will take the 99"...here, take my money.


----------

